# libinput naming scheme for USB Devices with class, rev and addr | 13.0-STABLE | Thinkpad T440P



## loadsas (Feb 7, 2022)

Hello together,

I'm new to FreeBSD, most of the system runs out of the box. Super cool. But I have two issues.
One of them is the naming of USB devices.

The libinput problem:

I'm using wayland/sway and the command `swaymsg -t get_inputs` gives me the following for USB devices (mouse, keyboard, the yubikey as example because I'm not at my workplace):


```
[
  {
    "identifier": "4176:1031:Yubico_YubiKey_OTP+FIDO+CCID,_class_0\/0,_rev_2.00\/5.24,_addr_9",
    "name": "Yubico YubiKey OTP+FIDO+CCID, class 0\/0, rev 2.00\/5.24, addr 9",
    "vendor": 4176,
    "product": 1031,
    "type": "keyboard",
    "xkb_layout_names": [
      "English (intl., with AltGr dead keys)",
      "German (no dead keys)"
    ],
    "xkb_active_layout_index": 0,
    "xkb_active_layout_name": "English (intl., with AltGr dead keys)",
    "libinput": {
      "send_events": "enabled"
    }
  }
```

the libinput command `libinput list-devices` prints the following:


```
Device:           Yubico YubiKey OTP+FIDO+CCID, class 0/0, rev 2.00/5.24, addr 9
Kernel:           /dev/input/event7
Group:            8
Seat:             seat0, default
Capabilities:     keyboard
Tap-to-click:     n/a
Tap-and-drag:     n/a
Tap drag lock:    n/a
Left-handed:      n/a
Nat.scrolling:    n/a
Middle emulation: n/a
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   none
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: n/a
Accel profiles:   n/a
Rotation:         n/a
```

The problem is that I can't use the identifier as a identifier for device specific settings because of the class/rev/id in the name which get changed after unplug/plug/restarts.
Is there somewhere a option which causes this in the system/kernel/driver or should I address the libinput guys directly?

Regards


----------

